# Dumb Q what is difference between salami and summer sauasage



## tprice (Dec 25, 2010)

I have just got into this summer sausage thing using venison. It has turned out to be a great way to put to use 

all the deer burger I have in the freezer every year and family loves it.

I have been using the High Mtn pre mixed packs so far and is pretty good.

I have also picked up some pre-mixed packs from B&P and couple others on the net just to try

and have also picked up a couple of salami kits

I have also been on youtube and others sites and really so no difference between the summer sausage

and salami ingredients or methods.

Got a friend that keeps asking when I am going to do salami, not sure he would know the difference either he just thinks

I need to make a batch of salami, but I am curious to what the difference is


----------



## boykjo (Dec 25, 2010)

I think salami is dry cured which takes 70 to 80 days where summer sausage is is brought to temp and ready to eat.


----------



## DanMcG (Dec 25, 2010)

I never really thought about it but if I had to guess I'd say they're both sausages but the salami is a fermented, air dried sausage, and the summer sausage is a cured cooked sausage. Also SS is one variety of sausage, like Italian or balogna, and salami is any air dried sausage.

It's too early for me to be thinking, anybody else got an opinion on the difference?


----------



## arnie (Dec 25, 2010)

Check out this site for Salami

http://home.pacbell.net/lpoli/page0002.htm


----------



## tprice (Dec 25, 2010)

Well that was what I thought that is was cured different

THANKS


----------

